# To "sit" or not to "sit"...



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Could not agree more. When I was starting to train Radar, he was a rescue that I decided to keep. Someone hammered sit into him. So, any sort of pressure put on him, he sat. Very frustrating and confusing for him. Took quite a bit of patience and work to get him through that.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We had three pages on this topic on a different forum.
Some that teach sit never had one of their bird dogs sit under pressure. Others had to spend more time training because the young dog would sit under pressure.
Then the old timers would never ever consider teaching a bird dog to sit.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Pointers & Setter's - Pike rests his case as VVe sit on the couch LOL !!! lucky for us there is no couch in the FIELD - sit is the last command I teach - stay & steady is our first priority - that is what you do with birds - sit is NeVer a command PIKE hears in the field !!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I taught Sam to sit early on because of my GSD roots but quickly noticed he much preferred to stand. 

Sit is simply not in his repertoire, unless I bring a carpet along, LOL... So I let him stand, never enforced it again outdoors. 

I think the puppy comes with certain genetic programing and stand instead of sit is part of it.


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ken (or anyone else),

If your dog already automatically sits how would you go about training to stand? Is there a preferred method/hand signal/voice command?

Thanks

Olly


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Cold ground helps : I just use the command "heal" for both dogs to stand on my left head at or behind my knee. 

Lots of walks and just stop, go for a bit, stop, go for a bit. If the butt starts to drop just head on. These dogs are smart. They get it quick. Plus they don't like to put that almost hairless bottom on cold concrete.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks RBD ill give that a go. You're right about sitting on cold ground, Radley sits on his hind feet rather than touch his bum on the ground. It's funny to watch ;D


----------

